# Meridian Phone System



## cjessee

I hope that someone can help. I have a Meridian Phone model M7208 and it doesn't ring with the rest of the phones on the pool lines. I believe this is programmable but I am having a tough time figuring this out. The Meridian manuals are very short and not helpful... I wonder if anyone has any insight or experience with this phone system.

My question is: How do you disable/enable the ring on these phones.

I did check the ringer volume and it is audible when placing internal calls.


----------



## 8210GUY

I don't know the phone at all, but >>>Here<<< appears to be a manual incase it tells you more than what you already have, and about the only other thought I can offer is about the number of phones on the circuit, in the UK a phone line has a REN value as does each phone (REN = Ringer Equivalence Number), and if the total number of ALL the phones REN is greater than the REN of the line then some phones wont ring and other peculiarity's creep in, eg our house line has a REN of 4, each phone averages a REN of 1, therefore we can have 4 phones on the line before having problems, but some phones do have a higher REN, but I have no idea if that has any bearing on your situation, but I mention it incase, hope you find an answer anyway.


----------



## cjessee

Yeah, that manual is not very helpful as it does not have any of the programming codes. I didn't exactly get the answer I was looking for, but I was able to turn the ringers back on the other phones by copying a ringing phone's configuration to the other non-ringing phone.

I found the programming codes here:

http://www.alphatelecom.ca/norstar_feature_codes.htm

I couldn't find the answer, so I had to find a work around.


----------



## 8210GUY

Well at least you've managed to make do for now, I just thought as no one seemed to have an answer I would at least try incase it inspired a solution, glad you've managed to make do at the least and heres hoping for a better solution for you.


----------



## cjessee

Mmmmmm.... I guess it makes me long for an internal phone system that has a graphical configuration interface... they have to exist... just not in my domain. I appreciate the thought though... it did, at least, force me to post my solution for someone else should the question arise. Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## Luna.Tic

I have been in my office for a year and a half and the handsfree doesn't work on any phones here. It used to but apparently the power went out and it hasn't worked since. You can dial using handsfree but no one can hear you talking, but I can hear them. Can someone help me? I find it hard to pay $100 per hour to have a tech come here. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks..


----------

